# Disney Announces Fifth Indiana Jones Movie



## Saishin (May 6, 2015)

> The last time we saw famed archaeologist and beloved cinematic icon Indiana Jones (Harrison Ford), he was tying the knot with his soul mate, Marion Ravenwood (Karen Allen), at the tail end of Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull. Fans wondered if they?d ever see their hero in action again. Today, we know that answer.
> 
> During an interview with Vanity Fair that primarily focused on Star Wars, Lucasfilm President Kathleen Kennedy opened up about the future of the Indiana Jones franchise, which Disney purchased from Paramount (sort of) in 2012. And in talking about their plans for Indy, Kennedy confessed:
> 
> ...

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 6, 2015)

They should let this franchise rest in peace already. Shia Labeouf did more than enough damage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Saishin (May 6, 2015)

^They are just talking about it,no one knows if it will be a sequel or a reboot of the franchise.But at this point better a reboot,Ford is too old for that kind of role now,it's time to pass the character to another actor.
Anyway you're right,Indiana Jones 4 was shit and give to Indy a son was the most bad idea of the entire movie.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2015)

Mutt Williams was _nowhere_ near the worst thing about Crystal Skull.

btw Ford is gonna die on set


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 6, 2015)

Please no, let this franchise die with dignity.



Saishin said:


> ^They are just talking about it,no one knows if it will be a sequel or a reboot of the franchise.But at this point better a reboot,Ford is too old for that kind of role now,it's time to pass the character to another actor.
> Anyway you're right,Indiana Jones 4 was shit and give to Indy a son was the most bad idea of the entire movie.



You think Hollywood will pass up a chance to milk a franchise?It's either this or reboot the Indie series in keeping with tradition. Disney/Lucas films in particular love this.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 7, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> They should let this franchise rest in peace already. George Lucas did more than enough damage.



Fixed                .


----------



## Karasu (May 22, 2015)

wtf. Indiana Jones and the Walker of Doom. He's too old. Franchise needs to die. 



Persecuted said:


> They should let this franchise rest in peace already. Shia Labeouf did more than enough damage.




Agreed. Never seen him do anything worth a shit.


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2015)

blaming Shia for Crystal Skull is lazy tho


----------



## Karasu (May 22, 2015)

Oh there's plenty that was wrong, but I'm not going to pull punches on him being cast in that roll, or his performance. He wasn't a good fit in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2016)

> Director Steven Spielberg and star Harrison ford will make a fifth “Indiana Jones” film, *to screen July 19, 2019*, Disney announced Tuesday.
> 
> The release from the studio describes “a fifth epic adventure in the blockbuster series,” adding: “Steven Spielberg, who directed all four previous films, will helm the as-yet-untitled project with star Harrison Ford reprising his iconic role. Franchise veterans Kathleen Kennedy and Frank Marshall will produce.”
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2016)

Poor Harrison


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 15, 2016)

>a 73 year old as a swashbuckler

rip


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 15, 2016)

Does Ford still do his own stunts?If so, oh boy.


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2016)

They should get Frank Darabont to do the script, he was supposed to do Indy 4 but Lucas tossed his script which every other exec loved


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm not quite as cynical as everyone else, as Lucas doesn't appear to be involved and I actually enjoyed "Kingdom of the Crystal Skull"- even though I understand why so many people despise it. You can tell, particularly in retrospect, that Spielberg knew he kind of dropped the ball and only made the movie because he felt like he had too and just did want Lucas wanted. I also like how he seems to have a sense of humor about the backlash, whereas Lucas seems bitter. 

Part of me feels though that maybe Spielberg should just produce instead of direct. As difficult as that sounds, I kind of think the movie needs some new blood (and recasting Indiana would be a bad idea). I'm not completely against Spielberg directing, as he still can make good (maybe even great?) movies, but this seems like a good time for a fresh perspective.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2016)

Harrison is going to crash a plane before this movie gets made; so I'm not worried.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 16, 2016)

Maybe that should be in a movie. Have something fall on him and break his leg...and then he crashes a plane and breaks his other leg...and then he still beats up dem baddies.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2016)

Ford basically can't die, so this is cool.


----------



## Wan (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm cautiously optimistic.  "The Force Awakens" and "Creed" are recent proof that classic franchises can be revived successfully to make great movies.  And "Bridge of Spies" just goes to show that Spielberg's still got it.  Of course, "Kingdom of the Crystal Skull" is proof from the Indiana Jones franchise itself that a revival can be pretty disastrous.  It all depends on how it's done -- and with Lucas not involved, I think there's enough space to be optimistic.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2016)

*David with the Head of Goliath.*

David Koepp tapped to write


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2016)

Once again, David Koepp is a solid choice, but I'd much rather they get some new blood for the franchise.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 19, 2016)

Stunna said:


> *David with the Head of Goliath.*
> 
> David Koepp tapped to write


He's the one that wrote Crystal,I have a bad feeling about this


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2021)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 17, 2021)

Wan said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic.  "The Force Awakens" and "Creed"



One of these things is good. It's not "The Force Awakens."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wan (Apr 18, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> One of these things is good. It's not "The Force Awakens."


Half of that post did not age well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 18, 2021)

The original trilogy of this franchise is a beloved classic of cinema, but I wish that the franchise would be left alone, and allowed to maintain its dignity; any attempt to prolong it will only further degrade it, at this point.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 20, 2021)

I hope nobody tells the Social Justice Warriors about Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom (1984)...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> I hope nobody tells the Social Justice Warriors about Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom (1984)...



In the original script, Indy was suspicious, because the food was not typical Hindu food, and he expressed that suspicion to Captain Blumbart, but that plotline was not kept in the film, although it was preserved in the novelization of the film.


----------

